# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Proroga lipe e cu?

## tommy72

Buongiorno a tutti ... va beh spesometro ed esterometro al 30.04 ... ma le LIPE entro il 28.02 chi ce la fa? avete notizie su sviluppi proroga richiesta da commercialisti? e CU del 07.03? non so voi ma per la fatturazione elettronica se ne sono andati 2 mesi di lavoro!  :Mad:  :Confused:  :Mad:

----------


## rouge2016

La proroga della CU è stata chiesta praticamente ogni anno dalla sua introduzione, ma la richiesta non è mai stata accolta. Credo che essendo legata al 730 precompilato, non si possa prescindere dalla scadenza del 7 marzo.
Comunque le certificazioni autonomi molti studi le compilano e inviano successivamente, perchè almeno gli scorsi anni non c'erano sanzioni. Il nostro studio invece le vuole inviare entro il 7 e in effetti è un po' una faticaccia, soprattutto perchè non si sono ancora concluse le contabilità di molte ditte.

----------


## tommy72

... proroga lipe al 10 aprile comunicata il gg della scadenza ... ah ah ah ...w l'Italia ... e per le CU in scadenza al 7 marzo? ... una conferma: le CU inerenti compensi da dichiarare con modello PF e non 730 vanno inviate telematicamente entro il 31.10 giusto? solo le CU dichiarabili con 730 (lavoro dipendente + occasionali ecc ...) vanno inviate entro il 7 marzo ... noi non riusciamo a trasmetterle tutte entro il 7 marzo considerando la gestione delle chiusure iva per il versamento del 16 marzo ... ?!  :Confused:  :Mad:

----------

